# Kioti Ds4510 Smokes bad when idle.



## sonnykok (Apr 9, 2018)

I've just bought a Ds4510 and it had a bad radiator and starter. The previous owner said that his helper let it run hot so it quit running. In order to load it back to his home he ran the starter to pump the hydraulic to adjust the front loader thus that killed the starter. Well, I replaced the radiator/ starter and it fired right up. Seems run well other than diesel smoke bad at idle. If run at high rpm the smoke would go away and comes back once idle. The smoke is white blue and smell diesel. What might be wrong with it? The rear pto also engage as well no matter what i tried to disengage.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully there is not a cracked head. Check the rad for bubbles when it's running. Don't mess with the cap when it's hot! Remove it first, slowly, before you start it, or it heats up and builds up pressure.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Good luck.
From my experience once a diesel engine is overheated to the point it loses power or quits running the outcome was not good.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most likely the overheating has taken the temper out of the rings, in other words, the rings are not firm against the cylinder walls, run it for awhile and see if it burns much oil when working, at worst maybe a set of rings and gaskets


----------



## sonnykok (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you for your helps. There is no bubble in the radiator as it running. Good power and run smooth all around and does not get hot. So the head is oked ( i hope). How do I check for the rings or injectors?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe thepumpguysc will swing by and talk about injector pumps and Air filters. When was the air filter last changed? Check it out, you could be choking the engine a little making it smoke.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Rings makes a little sense. Valve guides would be another possibility.

How much smoke are we talking here?

I'd get a borescope and have a peak inside or pull the head.

I'm thinking that engine might need a rebuild. Using the starter to adjust the hydraulics shouldn't be enough to take it out. I've driven more than 20' on a starter a few times.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If it ain't broke, don't touch it, observe the engine oil over a couple of weeks to see how much is being used, when you work the tractor, work the engine at the recommended revs just in case the previous owner idled the engine too much and has glazed the cylinders, and this will cause the engine to smoke, and to overcome this, you will need to work the engine.

Is the engine making any unusual sounds at all ??.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its possible that the injector tips have gotten "burnt" & the spray pattern is off..
THAT will make it smoke.. I've seen it many times..
U can take them out & have them pop tested..
When removing them, use the larger nut portion on the injector to unscrew them..
If u have to "mail" them off rather than "driving" them to the local fuel shop, send me a prvt msg.. I'd be happy to help..


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pull an injector, and have a look inside with a bore scope. 

is there a spec for injector hole size that could be checked?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

No.. no spec for hole size..
That injector nozzle is known as a “throttling pintle” type..
The “needle or pintle” protrudes outside the nozzles body.. so no hole is visible..
As the pressure raises, the pintle is raised off its seat & the more pressure/fuel, the higher it lifts to form a perfect cone shape..


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> No.. no spec for hole size..
> That injector nozzle is known as a “throttling pintle” type..
> The “needle or pintle” protrudes outside the nozzles body.. so no hole is visible..
> As the pressure raises, the pintle is raised off its seat & the more pressure/fuel, the higher it lifts to form a perfect cone shape..


just to make sure I am understanding this correctly;
The damage to nozzle does not let excess fuel by, it is just not atomized properly at low flow rates, so doesn't burn completely until flow rates climb and atomization improves?


----------

